
The Coming Software Apocalypse - ellius
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/09/saving-the-world-from-code/540393/?utm_source=nl-atlantic-daily-092617&silverid=MzEwMTkwMDgxMjE1S0&amp;single_page=true
======
ellius
"We are attempting to build systems that we are intellectually incapable of
managing."

